# dwarf sag and corkscrew val ?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have dwarf sag and corkscrew val and i was wondering where to cut the runners so that i could get the plants in a tighter bunch because last time i cut the runner it took forever for them to start runners again


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

These two plants won't grow as well as they could if kept together in the same tank, unless you make a lot of water changes. Sags & Vals exude toxins designed to retard the growth of each other.

The runners are the length they are because these plants want to stay spaced apart by at least that distance. If you try to clump them together more closely you'll likely have problems. Also, as you've already noticed, cutting the runners stuns them a bit. If you didn't have sags & vals in the same tank they could get over the stunning a lot faster and grow back faster.

As for your question, I'm not sure it really matters where you cut the runner.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

wow i didnt know that tos..sorta weird. Does it also happen with e. tellenus? when i cut runners i cut them close to the daughter plant.. but most of the time i dont cut them because it slows down the growth...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Lots of plants have "sworn enemy" plants, but no one has yet taken on the job of figuring them all out and making a big list. ( although I've been considering it ) I don't know if E. tenellus can't be kept with anything else in particular.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i figure the darf sag wanted to be a set dstance apart...thats kinda why i asked. and i dunno my sag and vals are growing at the same speed so we will see thanks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cut them anywhere. Place them 1/2 inch apart if replanting in the same tank. E. tenellus does not have this problem IME.


----------

